# Willow bark tincture



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Last spring I made up a quart of willow bark tincture and since I never get headaches or such it's been in the back of the cupboard all this time. Been having a toothache for the last couple weeks, dentist's been booked but I had to call for emergency help yesterday. Poor man spent from 5:30 to 8:00 pm doing a root canal on me after being at work since 7. The drugstore was closed and he had nothing to give me for pain when the novacaine wore off. Around midnight I remembered that jar of willow tincture, took 1/2 tsp. with water and was painfree and asleep in minutes. I took more this morning and haven't had pain all day! Who knew!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm happy your pain was relieved so well and so quickly.

White willow bark was the original Aspirin (along with Meadowsweet). It's an effective painkiller, but it should be noted that it's not for everyone. Some people are allergic to salicylates, and if you're taking other blood thinners or anti-inflammatories, it should be avoided. 

May lead to gastro-intestinal irritation if used for a long time. Long-term use may lead to stomach ulcers.

However, when used as in your case, it is very effective.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm, thanks culpepper. The dentist gave me a shot of anti-inflammatory in the tooth when he was all finished. I hope taking the willow bark didn't mess that up.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

That is GREAT!

I thought the process was to make tea, not a tincture.

Thank you for telling us.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

From looking at the research it seems that white willow is somewhat safer to take than aspirin. But because of the danger of developing Reye syndrome, children under the age of 16 should not be given willow bark.

White Willow Bark Tea:
You can purchase dried white willow bark at a health food store or online. To make tea, bring 8 ounces of water to a boil, then add 2 spoonfuls of dried willow bark. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes to soften the bark and release its salicin. Remove the tea from the heat, cover it, and allow the bark to steep for 30 minutes then strain and discarding bark. Because it has a strong, bitter flavor, you may want to add lemon, honey or sugar to mask the taste. Drink three to four cups of tea per day. 

White Willow tincture: 
7 ounces, of dried white willow bark cut in small pieces 
vodka (at least 80-proof)
Place the willow bark in a sterile glass jar and cover it with the alcohol. Close the jar tightly, label and date it, shake it for a couple of minutes and store it in a cool, dark place for about 2 weeks, shaking it every one to two days. 
Then strain out the bark and discard. Take a funnel and pour the liquid into sterilized dark glass bottles, seal them with corks or screw tops, and label and date them. Store in a cool dark place for up to two years.
When you're ready to use it, add 1 teaspoon of the white willow bark tincture to a small amount of fruit juice or water and take two to three times per day. 

Kathy


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Kathyhere said:


> From looking at the research it seems that white willow is somewhat safer to take than aspirin...


It is my understanding that aspirin was the first drug to be synthesized.

Willow had been used for centuries. Bayer studied the plant to discern which chemical was the 'active ingredient'. Then Bayer patented a process to synthesize it from coal tar.

Which really began the entire Pharma-industry of studying nature and synthesizing drugs to mimic natural substances.

I understand that nature also includes both good things and poisons.

IMHO it seems somewhat 'better' to use a tea from a plant growing on my land, rather than to use a chemical from a patented process in a factory


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

There is very little difference between Aspirin and White Willow bark, in terms of chemistry. The first is just a copy of the other, and one is no safer or more dangerous than the other. 

If you harvest/gather your own herbs for medication, you have some chance of knowing what you're taking (assuming you know your plants!). But when it comes to mass-production of herbs, there is never any certainty. It's quite common for herbal supplements to be adulterated - so in that sense at least, herbs are not always better or safer than synthetic medicines. 

At least with prescription medicines, there's some quality control!! And some control over dosage and suitability.

I think it helps to keep an open mind about the drugs you take. Many (perhaps 85%? But don't quote me on that figure!) of prescription meds are derived from herbs, or are synthesised copies of the active components of them. 

So there is a place for both.


----------

